# Curious about Ball Python Activity...



## lizardminion (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm beginning to think there are more factors to consider when determining how active ball pythons are. Aside from the typical temp/when it last ate/shedding thing, I am also thinking that age and cage setup have great effects on this. (Call me a slowpoke- I'm sure most of you already knew this anyway...) Or maybe it's a personality thing. Anyway, I'm experimenting on my ball python with his setup. My theory is that with more cover- and a heat lamp not left directly over his rock- that they will be more active. I did notice that about two days after I added this plastic plant with broad leaves, adding shade and cover in the middle of the cage, I could always count on him being out and about throughout his cage half of the time. And to say the least, of course his activity peaked at night hours. I just recently removed it to see how his behavior changes. Currently, he is only a hatchling, being about 21 ~ 22 inches long. I have not weighted him, but by the way he looks, he definitely looks well fed. (He doesn't act like it though. He eats as if he was some poor starving kid. Lol)
I'm also curious as to how age can effect this. I don't have any adults to try this with. To those who do, have you noticed any difference in activity from juveniles to adults?
I'm also considering if this may be a personality thing with just my ball python. Just maybe, if I get another ball python, I could test this myself. If not, I would be more than happy if someone with the snakes could test this for me.

My taste in setups usually leads me to house them elaborately. I use reptile bark, have two heat lamps, (My memory is fuzzy, but I think the day lamp may be 125 watts while I think the night lamp is 80 watts) and I keep it in a 20 gallon long reptile cage. (Meaning it has a screen lid that latches on.) He has two hides, and a water dish more than large enough for him to soak in. (Albeit he never soaks anyway, and hates the water.)
I have not determine the sex of my python as of yet.

Edit: I should add though, he is not constantly out. It is normal for any snake to hide mostly during the day. He does spend a good deal of his time in one of his hides. So far, his activity level has dropped drastically since the change.


----------



## jims72 (Sep 30, 2012)

The first thing i noticed in your post was that you have a 125 watt light bulb heating the enclosure.That is way too much for a 20 long! The 80 watt is perfect belly heat is superb  as there is no need for light at all on most snakes. I have 15 years experience breeding ball pythons and have learned that they hate light with a passion.Thus this is why they do great in racks with belly heat and why you noticed that your BP is hanging near the shade, its too hot and cant thermo-regulate also keep your humidity high at around 60%. A very active ball python can only mean one thing,its stressed out or very hungry.Ball pythons should really just kinda stay in one place and when they move it should be slow yet relaxed and deliberate  and not have and real quick movement. The older a BP gets the slower it moves and eventually some examples like my big female just don't move and like to stay put until feeding time or she needs a drink or defecates etc.Stay away from reptile bark! Cypress is way safer and doesn't dry out your snake. I have had a bad experience with repti bark leaving splinters in my animals and a friend of mine has gotten mites from the stuff numerous times. I actually keep my BP's on either paper or aspen for the older ones. Though many through the years have given aspen a bad name i have found with regular cleaning and misting aspen is great and have never had any problems with it. My snake always give me one piece sheds and have zero health or skin problems. you just gotta keep up on it a bit more which has it advantages. I am sorry if I have come across kinda pushy or bossy in any way as I do not mean to. i just have a very deep passion for my reptiles and want all of us keepers to have the best experience without all the pet shop and snake snob BS we can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I read the post, a bp that is active and wondering around is stressed. A 20 gallon long is overkill for a hatchling bp. I house hatchlings (as do nearly all ball python breeders) in 6qt shoeboxes. And I'll keep them in one until they're 400+ grams. These are one species that seem to be more comfortable and eat better when they are in smaller confined enclosures.


----------



## lizardminion (Oct 8, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> I thought the same thing when I read the post, a bp that is active and wondering around is stressed. A 20 gallon long is overkill for a hatchling bp. I house hatchlings (as do nearly all ball python breeders) in 6qt shoeboxes. And I'll keep them in one until they're 400+ grams. These are one species that seem to be more comfortable and eat better when they are in smaller confined enclosures.


I have taken note of this and doing what I can to resolve this.


----------

